# Application pour sauvegarder une page internet : Pocket?



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à pouvoir sauvegarder une page internet pour la regarder plus tard (par exemple dans le train) sans forcément avoir de réseau. Apparement Pocket permet de faire cela mais il faut créer un compte...
Connaissez-vous une méthode pour enregistrer une page sur icloud afin de la regarder plus tard ? L'export en PDF de base ne me convient pas non plus ...

Merci


----------



## Gwen (22 Avril 2017)

J'utilise Instapaper, mais il faut également créer un compte 

iCab Mobile permet de sauvegarder des pages, voire de faire des captures d'écran complètes (et non simplement la partie visible a l'écran). Peut-être une piste.


----------



## lineakd (22 Avril 2017)

@ecatomb, et la liste de lecture sur l'app Safari?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Avril 2017)

_*sans forcément avoir de réseau*_

Je t'incite à faire le test


----------



## lineakd (23 Avril 2017)

@ecatomb, je n'ai pas l'habitude de poster sans avoir tester.
Que ce soit sur le 6s ou l'iPad, je n'ai aucun problème d'accéder à aux pages de sites que j'ai mis en liste de lecture. La lecture de la page en liste de lecture se fait hors-connexion.

Un oubli... De la lecture.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Avril 2017)

Je viens de faire un test, effectivement cela fonctionne pour certains sites. Sauf pour celui que je consulte le plus...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Avril 2017)

lineakd a dit:


> @ecatomb, je n'ai pas l'habitude de poster sans avoir tester.
> Que ce soit sur le 6s ou l'iPad, je n'ai aucun problème d'accéder à aux pages de sites que j'ai mis en liste de lecture. La lecture de la page en liste de lecture se fait hors-connexion.
> 
> Un oubli... De la lecture.


Encore mieux, ton lien est "Non disponible pour lecture hors ligne"


----------



## lineakd (23 Avril 2017)

@ecatomb, il faut que te connection soit encore quelques secondes ouverte pour que la page soit en mémoire.

Supprime la page de la liste de lecture.
Connecte toi, ouvre la page, met la en liste de lecture. Appui sur l'icône en forme de livre puis sur celle en forme de lunette.
Tu verras qu'une icône de la page apparaîtra à droite du titre de cette page après quelques secondes d'attente (5 ou 6, je n'ai pas chronométré) avant de te déconnecter du réseau.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Avril 2017)

Merci pour ce complément d'information, effectivement si on attend pas mal de temps (15-30sec) afin d'avoir l'icône visible, ça fonctionne bien mieux. Il me restera à faire un test dans les transports : lorsque le réseau indique 4G mais que le réseau de donnée ne fonctionne pas 

Problème résolu


----------



## lineakd (23 Avril 2017)

@ecatomb, le temps d'attente doit dépendre sûrement de l'état de la connexion.

Sinon, tu peux te servir de l'option imprimer pour créer des fichiers .pdf de articles que tu veux garder ou lire plus tard. Il m'arrive de passer par le mode lecture avant de me servir de l'option imprimer sur l'app safari pour ne pas avoir les pubs et autres barres latérales, à droite de la page du site.

N'étant plus chez free mobile depuis un certain, je n'ai plus de problèmes des données quand mes appareils sont connectés en 3G ou 4G.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Avril 2017)

C'est pas bête de passer par le mode lecture avant d'exporter en pdf. Je n'y avais pas pensé.
Sinon j'ai fait un test ce matin avec la liste de lecture. Si je suis connecté à un réseau de données mais qu'il ne fonctionne que pour la voix (vive les souterrains) ben la page ne se charge pas. Ca doit être pour cela que j'étais persuadé que ça ne fonctionnait pas


----------

